# Nexus 5 not detecting SIM card.



## little (Sep 1, 2014)

I'm trying to use an Airtel SIM card in my Nexus 5 but the phone doesn't detect my SIM card. My SIM  was a full size SIM card and it was cut to micro SIM size using a SIM card cutter. This SIM is working fine in another mobile and my Nexus 5 also works with another SIM card. The other SIM which is working in my phone was also cut to micro size using the same SIM card cutter. What do you think is the problem? 

I'll post pics of SIM card when I get home this evening.


----------



## kaz (Sep 1, 2014)

May be you need a micro sim from customer care and cutting would have done some damage


----------



## ratul (Sep 1, 2014)

kaz said:


> May be you need a micro sim from customer care and cutting would have done some damage




been there, done that, cut my sim card wrong, and my nexus 5 wasn't reading it, as i was outside my hometown and sim card is registered in my father's name, i wasn't able to replace it at the vodafone care center, so i cut it to nano-sim size, and put it with nano->micro sim adapter, and it's working fine now.. , was worried if it would get stuck due to the adapter, tried pulling it out, it's working fine..


----------



## little (Sep 1, 2014)

kaz said:


> May be you need a micro sim from customer care and cutting would have done some damage



Cutting hasn't caused any damage as this SIM is working in another phone. This was cut using the same SIM card cutter that I used for cutting my last SIM (the one that I'm using right now with my phone.

I guess that the contact points on my SIM card doesn't align perfectly with the contact points on my phone.


----------



## kaz (Sep 1, 2014)

little said:


> Cutting hasn't caused any damage as this SIM is working in another phone. This was cut using the same SIM card cutter that I used for cutting my last SIM (the one that I'm using right now with my phone.
> I guess that the contact points on my SIM card doesn't align perfectly with the contact points on my phone.



Yup!!!!! recently a friend of mine bought Moto E and he also faced similarproblem after cutting the SIM..


----------



## $hadow (Sep 1, 2014)

Always buy a sim from the customer care. For only 25 bucks you can get peace of mind with ease.


----------



## little (Sep 1, 2014)

$hadow said:


> Always buy a sim from the customer care. For only 25 bucks you can get peace of mind with ease.



I bought this SIM a few months ago for using it with a phone that accepts full size SIM cards. Therefore I didn't buy micro SIM.

Following ratul's suggestion, I cut my SIM in nano size. Will buy a nano to micro adapter tomorrow. 

Generally how much time does it take for Airtel customer care to replace a SIM with a new one (micro) having the same number.


----------



## $hadow (Sep 2, 2014)

little said:


> I bought this SIM a few months ago for using it with a phone that accepts full size SIM cards. Therefore I didn't buy micro SIM.
> 
> Following ratul's suggestion, I cut my SIM in nano size. Will buy a nano to micro adapter tomorrow.
> 
> Generally how much time does it take for Airtel customer care to replace a SIM with a new one (micro) having the same number.


I got mine in about 26 hours from airtel


----------



## Mizanurification (Sep 2, 2014)

Had a similar problem with my friends Nexus 4. I don't think it's related to how the sim was cut but rather the sim itself.  

Go to CC and get a new one.


----------



## little (Sep 2, 2014)

Mizanurification said:


> Had a similar problem with my friends Nexus 4. I don't think it's related to how the sim was cut but rather the sim itself.
> 
> Go to CC and get a new one.



The problem is not with the SIM card. The problem lies with how the SIM card was cut.

The problem is that the contact points on SIM do not fully align with that on the phone.

I cut my SIM card to nano size and then used a nano to micro adaptor, as suggested by ratul, and it is working in Nexus 5 now.

  [MENTION=122731]ratul[/MENTION], thanks buddy.


----------

